# 4014 Hauling Freight?



## flyingtomg (May 7, 2013)

I saw 4014 in Colorado this weekend and I noticed that it was pulling 8-10 freight cars (see attached image). I thought it was supposed to only haul the excursion cars?


----------



## TripleO (Apr 21, 2016)

I caught it east of Limon on the curve and saw the cars - grain hoppers, looked like new or recently cleaned up. When I went into Limon they had 4014 parked by the depot museum and the rest of the train parked a little to the east, complete with the hoppers. That they were heading west suggests the hoppers were empty.


Nice picture, by the way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They're just showing that it can haul any kind of car.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

it is probably because of the snow. they needed more weight without the use of the diesel dynamic breaking which on cold track could be an issue. I guess.


----------

